# engine mounts



## SIRIO VAGABUNDO

Alguien por favor me dice el significado de *Engine mounts *de un motor diesel caterpillar... Gracias.


----------



## Cubanboy

bancadas del motor.


----------



## jalibusa

"*Soportes* del motor", "bancadas" son los cojinetes del cigueñal....y seguramente en otro lugar que no es Cuba ni Uruguay, los significados son otros.


----------



## Cubanboy

jalibusa said:


> "*Soportes* del motor", "bancadas" son los cojinetes del cigueñal....y seguramente en otro lugar que no es Cuba ni Uruguay, los significados son otros.




Hola, jalibusa. Aquí a los soportes del motor le llamamos 'cimientos' del motor. En cuanto a bancada le decimos al basamento donde se apoya no sólo un motor, sino también una máquina. Y estoy de acuerdo contigo en cuanto a cómo varía una palabra de una región a otra.

Saludos y nos vemos por aquí.
CB.


----------



## SIRIO VAGABUNDO

Cubanboy said:


> bancadas del motor.


 

Gracias hermanos. En algun momento pense que se referían a los polines de la máquina.


----------



## jalibusa

Hmmmm....los polines...y que ****** serían los "polines"?


----------



## SIRIO VAGABUNDO

jalibusa said:


> Hmmmm....los polines...y que ****** serían los "polines"?


 


Es muy probable, fijate que busco en google imagenes referentes a *engine mounts* y veo polines, no veo conchas de bancada.

Seguimos en la búsqueda de la traducción certera de esta palabra...


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola, Sirio. Hace un rato busqué en el Diccionario Técnico Castilla en su edición de 1958 (es del año de la trompeta como decimosd por aquí) y encontré:  *engine mounting ----bancada del motor.*

Hace mucho tiempo que no consultaba este diccionario, porque suelo tener mis propios glosarios y consulto los que hay en Internet que es mucho más cómodo y rápido.

Saludos.


----------



## abeltio

Al menos en los libros que usé las descripciones eran las siguientes...

... polín de la chumacera (mx) = la bancada del cojinete (arg) = donde asienta el cojinete.

Journal bearing (ojo no confundir con bearing journal que es la parte del eje maquinada para girar dentro del journal bearing que a su vez apoya sobre la bancada).

Engine mount: son los soportes del motor
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=%22engine+mounts%22&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2

Y son una parte especial del equipo porque en los motores son los encargados de aislar al motor de la estructura de soporte para evitar transmitir vibraciones.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...22&start=20&gbv=2&ndsp=20&svnum=10&hl=en&sa=N

En equipos realmente grandes (por ejemplo turbinas para generación eléctrica de aproximadamente 200ton de peso) no se usan este tipo de "engine mounts"... el equipo se apoya sobre soleplates que son autocentrantes por ejemplo: http://www.unisorb.com/


----------



## SIRIO VAGABUNDO

Quiero aclarar que en Venezuela cuando hablan de bancada, se refieren a la parte del motor que soporta el cigüeñal a traves de las conchas de bancada. Cuando hablan de polines, se refieren a los soportes antivibrantes donde descansa la maquina completa.

Entre estos dos conceptos, me inclino a que *engine mounts* son los polines, pues el plan de mantenimiento que estoy leyendo recomienda chequearlos cada 500 horas y pienso que este intervalo es muy corto para chequear la bancada.


Alberto, Jali y Cuban. Muchas gracias, tremenda ayuda.


----------

